# Portugal-Wildcamping between Tavira and Faro?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi, does anyone have GPS for wildcamping between Tavira and Faro?


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

I've got this for Manta Rota - other places on my link below.

N 37º 09.948' W 007º 14.098'


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

There is one at Pedras del Ray about 5 miles west of Tavira and one just outside the perimeter fence of the airport. In a hurry now but will look up GPS later if you are interested in either

Dick


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow, awesome site Christine! Wish I was half as organised! Thanks for that, the Pedras d'el Rei looks good. 

Thanks Glandwr for your input - I guess your P d'el R will be same as Christine. 

Think I'll pass on the airport one - the kids are flying in there Saturday but are hiring a car so we'll meet them somewhere quieter!


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

The wild parking at Faro airport is at the far end of the runway, near the bridge to Faro Island. We had two very quiet nights there in February. Cars come and park on the top of a mound there to watch the planes take off after they have dropped the people who are catching the planes.

Anyone with a scanner or radio that will cover the Tower is on 120.075mhz AM

John


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

christine1310 said:


> I've got this for Manta Rota - other places on my link below.
> 
> N 37º 09.948' W 007º 14.098'


That looks like a nice quiet spot, 2-3 miles from anywhere... land included!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Well, we're in Pedras d'el Rei which is lovely. We walked down to the beach, saw the Anchor Graveyard, had a drink and wandered back. Lovely and peaceful. 

I'm surprised to hear the airport site is quiet. Tho it shouldn't bother me - I recently slept through an accident between 2 vehicles that happened about 10m from my sleeping head, and through the subsequent arrival of the ambulance, siren blaring! What chance of hearing our vehicle alarm, or the gas alarm?!?


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

JWW said:


> Well, we're in Pedras d'el Rei which is lovely. We walked down to the beach, saw the Anchor Graveyard, had a drink and wandered back. Lovely and peaceful.
> 
> I'm surprised to hear the airport site is quiet. Tho it shouldn't bother me - I recently slept through an accident between 2 vehicles that happened about 10m from my sleeping head, and through the subsequent arrival of the ambulance, siren blaring! What chance of hearing our vehicle alarm, or the gas alarm?!?


Glad you like it at Pedras d'el Rei. Manta is similar but you have to pay, however, they do have an EHU at the end of the aire for recharging. The airport site is actually at Faro Island, you can drive across the bridge if your vehicle is under 3500kg and park in the small car park on the right, toilets and cafes opposite. It's surprising but it is quite and great for looking at the panes taking off, although I prefer sitting on the beach and looking out to sea.

Christine


----------

